# Silhouette registration marks on photoshop ?



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

am waiting for my blade to come so i cant test.


my question is the Silhouette registration marks when being printed via Silhouette studio or added on sotware , they all seem like the same marks , cant we just copy past that in adobe photoshop cs2 and add it manually.

then create background Silhouette for test text se if it cuts it ?.


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

No. You have to add them in Studio and either print there or save it as a pdf to print elsewhere. When Studio places the registration marks it calculates where the image to be cut is, relative to the marks. That's how it knows where to cut when you send it through the cutter. If you just paste the marks in another program it has no reference.


----------

